# Capt. Ron class



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I went to one of capt rons classes today and had an awesome time.i never would of thought I could of had so much fun AND learned so much. Everyone I was with, including myself left much better shooters. I would recommend it to anyone and can't wait until I have a chance to go back. My only regret is that I didn't wear a jacket...he will freeze you out while shooting! I even shot on the upside down busa ball, hitting plates at 100 feet, one handed! It truly is an amazing facility, with amazing instruction..best money I've ever spent.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

ive went through Rons class 4 years ago. and you are right awesome class..


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Rons class is the best in the area, no BS, no politically correct nonsense


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Mike, did indeed hit his 8" plates at 1oo'feet, one handed while standing on an upside Bosu ball, but he was using two legs and his gun had sights. I consider that cheating!  Next time, we'll get serious!
Everybody was awesome. It's truly an honor to watch my shooters develop so quickly in a few hours. The competitiveness in your group was unmatched by any of my previous classes. I'm just glad you all liked each other!
Sorry about the air-conditioning, I would have turned down on low if I knew you were getting frost-bite.

And Mike, just a reminder don't piss off your father-in law. He has eyes and talon control like an eagle!


----------

